# PACU new tank mate



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

There has been some questions if other fish will live with RBP's. I had a 22" redline snakehead which I finally got rid of today. The guy said he'd give me a $20 credit or any fish I wanted so I opped for a 10-12 inch Pacu it looks yellow and is sweet. It is now schoaling with my rbp's. We will see what happends here is some pics of there new tank mate.
































He came from a LFS and is really sweet. Now my 55 gal tank is avalible for some baby spilo's I am going to raise.
MAD


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

really nice finnage on your new buy..becareful though..those p's are like wolves in sheep clothing


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

lol thats nothing new to me lol.
hes cool we'll see if he survives.
MAD


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Its a nice image, but it has its consequences. That also goes for your Spilos if your gonna house 'em in with your reds..


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

humm no the spilos are going in my 55 tonight
MAD


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i had a 4" pacu live with 6 6"-8" reds a few years ago. i think it should be ok. just dont starve your p's.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Hope all goes well, eventually that pacu will outgrow them


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I like that coloration almost looks like it has a fin color of a gold spilo.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Also i'd be scared shitless if I was that pacu in a tank with that many pirahna's.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

yeah he looks yellow, cool fish.
MAD


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Larger pacu's are known to be tankbusters, ie. literally shattering the tank glass (just think of how much power even a small piranha has: this baby is even much bigger...). I think he won't be very comfortable with 40+ piranha's surrounding him, and may freak at any given occasion, and smash the glass.
Besides that, when that thing is full-grown (I don't know how large yellow pacu's get, but I think at least 2'), his tank is probably too small for him to move around comfortably.

So keep that in mind...

But still I have to say it's a nice looking fish: I haven't seen many yellow pacu pics around (usually black or redbellied pacu's).


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Let them eat...another kind of food and it´ll be no problem if you have room enough for all!


----------



## Raa (Mar 5, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Let them eat...another kind of food and it´ll be no problem if you have room enough for all!


 That might not be such a hot idea. Yellow Belly Pacus are rarely imported and fetch a hefty price. A fishes value varies from region to region, mainly dependant on how many people in that area keep fish and how easily they are obtained. I wouldn't be surprised if he could get over $100 for the Pacu at that size if he lives in or near a large city. Not a cheap meal.

Good Luck
Raa


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Hope it works out. That is a great looking pacu...the dark on the edge of the fin is very cool looking.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

thanks guys, I like the yello but did not know there was different kinds like yellow reds and blacks. A $100 bicks wow cool I didn't know they were rare. I took the snakehead down there and put him in a tank and said I'll give you $20 store credit or any of these fish. I wanted the 2 foot redtail cat, but I know they would eat him, then the pacu swam by and I was like give me him and he said ok, I thought they would be less likly to eat one that looks like them. Is it true pacu's are part of the piranha family?
well thanks for the replys hes still alive and stealing food for my p's lol
MAD


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> Is it true pacu's are part of the piranha family?


 Yeah, consider them 2nd or 3rd cousins. They have their similarities, but yet have their differences. In the wild, P's tend to be carnivours while Pacus are supposably vegetarians, Piranhas have underbite while Pacus are flushed, ones aggressive while the other ones just seems to always hungry..ect.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Yeah, consider them 2nd or 3rd cousins. They have their similarities, but yet have their differences. In the wild, P's tend to be carnivours while Pacus are supposably vegetarians, Piranhas have underbite while Pacus are flushed, ones aggressive while the other ones just seems to always hungry..ect.


Simply cousins will do. They are bit more removed from piranas than original thought, at least according to DNA and phylogenetics. Pacus like piranas are opportunistic feeders, so don't be completely fooled by the legendary vegetarian habits. They will eat fish smaller than them. As for being a member of the pirana family? no, they are members of the subfamily Serrasalminae which includes the piranas and related forms. Using the term _member of the pirana family_ is misleading and only serves to confuse the uninformed.


----------



## 123 (Feb 26, 2003)

i had a black pacu in a 180 gal tank by himself it was still to small he grew to 30 inches and he cracked the glass in my tank. but it was fix able but with a pacu and a school of rb you will need a big tank. but pacus are cool fish.your yellow is really cool


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

umm hes in the 240 gallon tank, he should be fine for awhile. When I buy my new house, I will have alot more tanks cause I will have a basement. I will probably have 2 or 3 240's and a big 500 or something, dont know yet.
MAD


----------

